# Cortador Laser Casero AYUDA



## renyklever (Feb 17, 2011)

Buenas tardes chicos,

Alguien podria orientarme con lo necesario para montar en mi equipo CNC un cortador laser de bajo poder y tambien bajo costo.

Si saben de link en ebay u otra pagina que suministre lo necesario, por favor publiquenlos.

Si pueden agregar un semi plano o plano completo de todo lo necesario mejor, 

Gracias de Antemano.

Saludos

renyk


----------

